# iWork on iPhone



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Anyone got a recommended app for the iPhone to view iWork files?

I don't want to shell out $20 for Quick Office and Quick Office Files doesn't support iWork '09.

What about OneDisk - iDisk be Readdle?

I thought Apple had previously announced they were building an app for Mobile Me...any news?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Just happened to read this today:

ReaddleDocs 1.5 adds iWork '09 support to iPhone

It should be mentioned that the iPhone can view iWork documents sent as email attachments.

from Apple's iPhone website:
Viewable document types: .jpg, .tiff, .gif (images); .doc and .docx (Microsoft Word); .htm and .html (web pages); .key (Keynote); .numbers (Numbers); .pages (Pages); .pdf (Preview and Adobe Acrobat); .ppt and .pptx (Microsoft PowerPoint); .txt (text); .rtf (rich text format); .vcf (contact information); .xls and .xlsx (Microsoft Excel)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Saw the same link to... my only fear being third party, is there a risk they can capture accounts from Mobile Me?


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Apple App*

I thought I read that Apple was going to release an iPhone app that would allow viewing and transfer of your files?

Was I dreaming or did anyone else read this recently?

DavidH


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Saw the same link to... my only fear being third party, is there a risk they can capture accounts from Mobile Me?


As this would utterly destroy their business and ruin their reputation, I don't think this is a realistic fear.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

DavidH said:


> I thought I read that Apple was going to release an iPhone app that would allow viewing and transfer of your files?
> 
> Was I dreaming or did anyone else read this recently?
> 
> DavidH


I read this somewhere and thought the dates were to coincide with the release of the new iPhone...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I gave Mail and Documents 2 a whirl and both had the same lacking support for Numbers documents.

I have a budget doc I use daily and each pay period is represented by it's own table. Each table has a 1 inch space between them but Mail and Numbers wind up overlapping the first / last rows of each table together.

Think I may now give Readdle a turn. Won't be happy if it does the same thing. My gut tells me it is the OS that is doing the rendering and any apps calling the same native code is gonna crap out.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I knew I wasn't crazy...

Apple - New features make MobileMe the ultimate iPhone accessory. ... half way down the page. I downloaded ReaddleDocs and will give it a shot when I get home.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Coming Soon*

I also had seen this and could not find it.

I wonder what "Coming Soon" means?
This app will be killer.

DavidH


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

ReaddleDocs did not offer full support for Numbers docs either which leads me to believe the issue is with the iPhone OS. All apps are going to make the same calls to the OS to render and it fails on each the exact same way.

I have asked for a refund despite it being Apple problem (as far as I can tell).


----------

